# Upgrade from Bean 2 Cup



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi!

Not really a newbie as I have been registered a long while. I currently have a ESAM 4200 Bean 2 Cup which has never produced great Espresso and have had numerous issues with too fast extraction and throwing grounds (wet and dry) all over the machine resulting in mess and mould.

Even though it's only 2.5 years old I am thinking of giving up on it and upgrading to:

Sage Duo Temp Pro (£300)

Sage Smart Grinder Pro (£160)

Would this be a good choice? Obviously there are lots of cheaper Espresso machines starting as low as about £50 but if it won't last and/or I will get limited, I'd rather go better first. The two combined is about my price point.

I see lots of recommendations for the Gaggia Classic, but I don't like the standard steam wand as it is like the ESAM wand (before removing the outer plastic) which is only good for very frothy milk!?

Also what is the market for ESAM spares? I don't really want to just bin it.


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have the Sage setup you are looking at and would recommend it, especially being new to proper espresso.

When you get enough posts under your belt, keep an eye out at the 'For Sale' section in this forum as you can pick up a bargain and know that it would have been looked after.


----------



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks! I went with this option in the end.

I have a lot of practice required, but the difference between my Bean2Cup and even my first attempts is massive.

Not sure what I am doing wrong right now, but my settings are: 13.8 seconds grind size 9 which gives me 15g after tamping and about 40ml after 30 seconds from turning the dial left. The left spout sometimes stops/starts but the right continually flows and I have also observed the water coming out the shower screen and often there is a steady stream on the right and less on the left, and it certainly isn't like a shower!


----------



## All_a_Mort (Jan 28, 2019)

Are you sure the machine is level? What did the espresso taste like and what was the yield in weight?

A quick search suggests others have encountered the same situation:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?44112-DTP-shower-screen-pouring-uneven


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think that all sounds pretty normal to be honest. There may be expensive aftermarket shower screens that give a more even distribution of water but probably not for that machine, and in all honesty I doubt it makes a perceptible difference. The puck will still get fully saturated so long as the distribution and tamping is good. It's tricky trying to get exactly the same amount out of the twin spouts. Annoying if you're splitting a shot, but otherwise ignore. If it's always the same side, might not be level. If it alternates, might be basket prep. Try checking the machine is 100% level.

Best to measure output in grams rather than ml, as crema and the meniscus can make eyeballing inaccurate. Grams are grams! But the main thing is it tastes good.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

